# NEED! Rear end for Timberwolf



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Needed: 

Rear end for '97 timberwolf 2x4.

Let me know!! :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you checked with Steve's Cycle Salvage. ?


I know a few people who have had some good luck with them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will check it out, I got him lined up w/ another salvage yard but havent heard back from him yet.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Update????





Just wonderin'


:rockn:


----------

